# Bones that are long lasting?



## rubyred716 (Nov 16, 2010)

Hey everyone!

I'm trying to find better bones to give my girl who's 11. She loves bully sticks but they go very fast lol, I also give her the white ones that are stuffed with flavor such as peanut butter, bacon, etc. She's not really into them that much. Occasionally I will put a little peanut butter inside to get her chewing on them but once she licks it out she isn't interested in the bone! lol ... I bought her a Nylabone Edible the other day and she ate it in 15 min.!! Haven't given her Kong chews before so I'm thinking maybe that? What kind of bones do you give your dogs? Need some ideas! Thanks!


----------



## BCdogs (May 30, 2014)

Raw meaty bones! I don't give any bones that are cooked, dehydrated, whatever. Only raw, they are the safest and do last longer.


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

As a bone alternative, I give mine water buffalo horns or deer antlers. They love to chew on them and they last forever. I get mine at a local pet supply store but water buffalo horns and antlers can also be found on Amazon, of course, LOL.

Joe


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

I only give mine raw bones from the butcher. The one by my house always has bags of marrow filled bones with a little bit of meat on them in the freezer, they are cut into 5" sections.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Antlers for my boy as well.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

I like antlers, Kongs, water buffalo horns....


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

::::COACH:::: said:


> I like antlers, Kongs, water buffalo horns....


_YOU_ like them? LOL


----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

::::COACH:::: said:


> I like antlers, Kongs, water buffalo horns....





Saint Francis said:


> _YOU_ like them? LOL


:rofl:

For my pup I'm a fan of elk antlers, black kongs, and the hard compound giant nylabones Nylabone DuraChew Barbell Peanut Butter Flavor Dog Chewy Toy, Medium/Large


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Saint Francis said:


> _YOU_ like them? LOL


 Hey Christian, you know why they don't send donkey's to school don't you? 
:rofl::rofl:


----------



## dakar (Mar 15, 2015)

We do have here Boar bones... very very delicious. It could be smoked or dried. 
My dogs and MnL loves it !


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

jttar said:


> Hey Christian, you know why they don't send donkey's to school don't you?
> :rofl::rofl:


Yes I do !!!!!!!!!!!!!! No one likes a smartinski! Right?

At least you didn't suggest that I, and an out of work teacher, have something in common....................we have no class:hammer:


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Right on the money my classy friend. :cheers:


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

.............just kidding around Nadia, I hope you know that!


----------

